# still breastfeeding want to start fet..advice please



## nutkin-noo (Jan 14, 2007)

hello girls

    I'm looking for some advise. I'm the luckiest girl have a 11month old baby boy, i did plan to cut of his boobie supply by now, but he still likes to have a weee bit of his amber nectar  every day, although he takes the bottle fine so no problem but just need to kick the habit. The thing is we want to try again, right away . (Glad i found this link  as i used to post on another  thread and this would be a big no no, which  i do understand even though one girl was very mean throughout my pregnancy  but i put that behind me  even had to change my name on here, but thats just one person and i found the rest of the support invaluable before and after. )sorry detoured there x
Anyway.....................................................................
     We have got our appointment at care tomorrow to sign the forms. I have had three periods. Now care say i have to do a sort of medicated were as you take climival(hrt to control when you ovulate but no down regging.this is because they closed at weekend and want to control when you ovulate) then have the luteal support which i want as had heavy bleeding with my little boy.

Obviously i don't want to take any drugs while b'feeding but plan to stop in the next week, trying to ween down so no gorging.but they like you to have stopped for three months.i thought i would try end of march beginning of april which will be about two months.
Firstly would the drugs Hrt be bad to take if any chance milk glands still active( hrt /breast cancer link)?
Do you think that it would not be out my system and sort of act like a contraceptive, even though periods returned?
should i insist on a natural cycle and take the risk that I'm lucky it happens Mon-Fri?Although i have heard that care have come up with better fet results with this method.

all these questions going round in my head as well as the should i have one or two put back in if I'm lucky to have any survive the thaw. My other motive is i am going back to work in may and my job takes  me away from home for a few days at a time, i am going to return to work fifty percent month on month off, but really if i could have a try before i go back without the hassle of work and trying to get time off. Although im under no illusions just because it worked first time with icsi  that this is going to be easy. I have been reading all the fet boards and your trying again threads for months now .the advise you girls and support is amazing. So I was just wondering if any one in a similar situation or know any facts or had had advise before  and also if i do start march/April would like to join some of you girls cycling. I had acupuncture last time and so going to start that again next month.

This is so me asking questions the night before, it  takes me back to exam time at school and that im always late everwhere, good job my little tiger is so laid back like his dad and not highly strung like his mum!

So if in your opinions or experience i should be patient and not rush for all the wrong reasons i would really value your advise and comments.

toodlepip 
nutkin-noo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lynne1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Nutkin,

I was in a similar situation to you, and was planning on giving up bfing much earlier so I could try again.  In the end, DD stopped at 11 month and I went to see the Dr about a month later.  I was having my period at the time, and I went straight on to birth control pills and then all the hormone control.  So I didn't wait 3 months or anything.  I think I had had about 2-3 periods at that point.  I was only feeding once a day at the end so I think my body wasn't too overloaded.  My Dr told me that if I had still been bfing, the hormones would have affected milk production.

Not sure if that helps, but good luck to you.

Lynne


----------



## nutkin-noo (Jan 14, 2007)

hi lynne

thanks so much for replying. Your answer really does help. Im going to wait and start the fet in march now and when my little chaps cold has gone im going to slowly wean him off so i plan to stop him or nearly stop by beginning of feb, which gives me a clear month before i start.

Im so keen to get going and more so after the appointment and know what the protocol is.
thanks for your good luck wishes
love nutkin x


----------

